# Huge white bass



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Well I hit a new place today and caught this 2lb white bass!!!!!








I also caught my first walleye!








We also caught perch, largemouth and carp!
Ended the day with six very large white bass!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. Congrats on the huge whities. That's cool.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow those whities are tanks! Nice work. Central Utah?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Wow those whities are tanks! Nice work. Central Utah?


yup


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work! I'd be pretty excited about those whites. I'd like to hit that lake sometime, if it's the one I'm thinking it is.

Nice work! Looks like you found yourself a new puddle.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Whoa! Now that is more bass than white!


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

1+


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, very nice fish BTK. If I only saw the picture, I would think you were hitting Newcastle. Nope, not a wiper. Someday, somehow, we need to fish together.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

That's a nice haul there


----------

